# PATTAYA | The Axis Condo Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Axis Condo Pattaya

*The Axis Development Group chose a exceptional setting to construct their first high rise structure. Positioned just outside the heart of Pattaya on the way to Jomtien nestled in at the base of Buddha Hillthe project holds a tranquility almost everyone desires in a home without sacrificing location.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Axis Condo Pattaya Gallery*


----------

